# The Ultimate Fighter: Pettis Vs. Menendez



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 10, 2014)

So the Ultimate Fighter house is back on and the Lightweight Champion Pettis is a coach with Gilbert Menendez as the other coach.
What makes this special is that the sixteen female competitors are fighting for the UFC 115lb Straw Weight Championship!

I have to save after the first episode this looks to be the best season yet!!!
*
These ladies are bringing it!!!*


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 10, 2014)

I' really looking forward to this.

Rowdy Bec Rawlings FTW.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 11, 2014)

Watch for JoJo Calderwood and Aisling Daly, known them both since before they started fighting, they have worked so hard and deserve this chance. You may need subtitles for them though lol.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 11, 2014)

JoJo Calderwood looked really good in training.  Good technique and crisp.  She is has the next fight on the  show next week!


----------



## Buka (Sep 11, 2014)

I enjoyed last night's episode a lot, looks like it's going to be an interesting season. What a great opportunity for all these women! Just awesome.
 A tip of the hat to Dana White.


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 11, 2014)

Randa Markos' grappling was very good. I was happy with the decision.

The women fighters this season are a lot hotter than the women in season 18.

Yeah, I'm a guy.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah, Randa Markos grappling was excellent and make for a great fight.  I thought the decision was spot on!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 19, 2014)

This has been a great season so far.  First Quarterfinals today!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 21, 2014)

If you did not see this week's episode here is a short video showing who won.

Do not watch it if you want to watch the whole episode as it will spoil it:


----------



## Buka (Nov 21, 2014)

I am so pumped she submitted her. All her drama took away all her focus on training. Chump. Wanna be a drama queen? Go somewhere else, away from the fight game.

I also noticed the fighters who got drunk and had that loud, slumber party were fighters that lost. Must be a coincidence.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah, it is interesting that all of the "mean girls" are losing!  As my wife said we do not know how they edited it but we do know that some ladies
are not being very nice by what the video showed!

Like you Buka I was really happy with the finish of that fight!


----------



## Steve (Nov 21, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Yeah, it is interesting that all of the "mean girls" are losing!  As my wife said we do not know how they edited it but we do know that some ladies
> are not being very nice by what the video showed!
> 
> Like you Buka I was really happy with the finish of that fight!


Carla Esparza is solid.  Some of the drama is through editing.  Some of it isn't.  Carla has been pretty quiet all season, but her drama recently centers around not wanting to train with people she has to fight, and I can understand that to a point.  

I'm pulling for her because she trains with my Coach's Coach, Giva Santana, down in California.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 21, 2014)

*Not a fan of Carla but I will admit she is a solid fighter.* 

I totally understand not wanting to train with people you are going to fight.  Yet, the pettiness of some of the ladies is really bad.  Carla unfortunately comes across as one of those ladies. (though in real life who knows)  She, Felice, Bec, Angela and Rose to a lesser extent all come across as being pretty petty.  Understanding of course that being in a house full of young people is going to lead to issues.  That and conveniently leaving lots of alcohol about.  Cliques form and in the end they are all competing for the same prize can lead to issues!

*The fights this season have been great* but..... I was hoping that some of the house antics would be less!  My wife and son commented that the ladies personal behavior is really no different than the men we have seen in other houses.  I would have to agree with that.  However, their overall skill level per fighter is better!!!  Meaning that there are really no weak links and you better bring it or you are going home!!!


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 21, 2014)

The Ultimate Fighter 20: Jo Calderwood says Carla Esparza and Felice Herrig should be''embarrassed'' by their behaviour - Mirror Online

Jojo is one of the most down to earth people going, she knows what she wants and will go for it. Silly little girls won't bother her much.


----------



## Steve (Nov 21, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> The Ultimate Fighter 20: Jo Calderwood says Carla Esparza and Felice Herrig should be''embarrassed'' by their behaviour - Mirror Online
> 
> Jojo is one of the most down to earth people going, she knows what she wants and will go for it. Silly little girls won't bother her much.


Eh, well, there ya go.  First person account and she seems credible.  Shame.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 21, 2014)

I have to say that so far the European and Australian ladies have represented themselves very well both in and out of the ring.

I like what I have seen of Jo Jo, Aisling and Alex! (Bec not so much)


----------



## Steve (Nov 21, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I have to say that so far the European and Australian ladies have represented themselves very well both in and out of the ring.
> 
> I like what I have seen of Jo Jo, Aisling and Alex! (Bec not so much)


I'll say that I'm willing to give them all the benefit of the doubt.  In addition to the importance of context (or lack of context) in understanding where these interactions are coming from, it's also clear that several of these women have overcome a lot of adversity.  I can't put myself in their shoes, but I can see how things like relationship, trust, and loyalty can manifest differently if you've had to overcome the abuse some of these women have dealt with.  Not saying they aren't accountable for their behavior, but I am willing to give them the benefit of the doubt.

I personally would like to know more about Heather Clark.  Of all the people on the show, she's the one to whom I have a strong, negative reaction.  Something about the way she talks to people, even when things are good.  Everytime she's on camera, I just think she's acting a role.  As I said above, I wouldn't be surprised if I'm wrong, but I just get the impression she's as mean as the rest, but just way sneakier.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah with a reality show like this it is always hard to tell and also like you I give everyone the benefit of the doubt.  Still in the context of the show I am left naturally like or disliking someone during it.  

One thing about fighter's whether mma, boxing, kickboxing, muay thai, etc. is that many of them have overcome extreme hardships or other trials in their lives.  Therefore it is always cool to see someone overcome their inner demons and be able to chase their dreams!

With Heather I just feel bad for her and the situation she is in with several girls that do not like her!  I have no way of knowing if she is the cause or it is the other ladies.  However, based on their out takes on the show I am guessing it is them.


----------

